# UKC Conformation



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I just sent in my registration papers and I'm going to give UKC conformation a try. I have shown AKC (a newbie handler and we got a point!) and did an SV style show once. Are the ring procedures for UKC the same as they are for AKC? I know the points schedule is different, and they sometimes offer day of show entries (I like this! I never know if I can get off of work on Saturdays). What else should I know before I go to the show?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just got back from a weekend show (my pup's first show). I think that sometimes baiting is NOT allowed. They have NLC classes. For example my puppy is not yet registered AKC or UKC (waiting on AKC papers b/c the stud is from Germany) but at this show we could purchase a TL number and enter day-of. 

Depending on the judge it seems there is more variety in GSDs being championed and put up. This morning Nikon's littermate got best puppy over the American lines. Several German line or German bred dogs won. 

I go to the Premier every summer and for Best In Show they have three judges examine the dogs and collectively choose. I think that's different from AKC?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Well we had our first UKC show today. I enjoyed it alot (although taking BOB over a CH male probably helped!) I liked the format, with 2 shows going on at the same time. They held the group competition right after they were finished judging the group, so there really wasn't a whole lot of waiting around. It certainly was nice to be able to compete in 2 shows and be back home before noon! We will definately be doing more.


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

A BIG congratulations to you both. God luck with your future shows.

Me and my young female will have our first UKC show this weekend in NJ. It will be two shows each day. It would be great to get a very special birthday present this weekend. This will be her first show in anything so it will be a big weekend for her


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I went to a UKC show, and found it totally confusing. After showing in stuffy AKC shows, I didn't know what to do with myself. I found it very frustrating that no one knew when we would start, or how many dogs were expected to come. 

By the time the day was over, I was glad I came. Now, if I can only pull my anal retentive self away from the AKC/ borg mentality, I'll make an appearance at another show. Chopper is now UKC registered, and so Chase will be very soon.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, I felt like a moron having to ask if I filled out the entry forms correct. I could fill out an AKC form in my sleep. I do like that you can usually enter on the day of the show. My schedule is always changing and I never know if I can make it to shows.


----------

